# Lead's not dead: Design News article



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

I just found this article from Design News about an improvement in Lead-Acid cells for a much higher power density (not energy density), and longer life, at lower cost:
http://www.designnews.com/author.asp?section_id=1366&doc_id=250256

There was also a recent article about Li-Ion cells used in Mitsubishi vehicles overheating and catching fire:
http://www.designnews.com/document....84,industry_auto,aid_261236&dfpLayout=article


----------



## piotrsko (Dec 9, 2007)

he was pushing 40 ah/lb , 1600 charges, and old chemistry, so I'm guessing he "rediscovered" forklift chemistries. Wouldn't be bad if they came in smaller packs than 500 ah.


----------

